
Ask HN: The “New” page – bug or feature? - nsns
After lurking here for several years, I&#x27;ve come to realize that there&#x27;s a basic problem with the manner in which this forum works: while posts that make it to the main page usually get up-voted according to their merit, the way they get there seems much more random and capricious, having nothing much to do with their intrinsic merits.<p>This is because most HN members probably do not visit the &quot;New&quot; page at all, and even those who do, would not browse more than the first few pages of it. Consequently, the first 5 or so up-votes a post gets are somewhat randomly dependent on the amount of viewers visiting the &quot;New&quot; page during its short stint there - before it gets hopelessly buried behind newer submissions, most of them senseless spam.<p>Hence, my questions: which percent of HN members actually visits the &quot;New&quot; page?<p>Shouldn&#x27;t this perhaps be solved&#x2F;improved by the addition of a &quot;Rising&quot; page - displaying only new posts that have already received an up-vote or two?<p>I&#x27;m mostly thinking of all the important&#x2F;interesting stories (especially from obscure sources) that get lost, but would have got a serious up-vote had they made the front page.
======
gus_massa
I remember that someone proposed this a few years ago, but it didn't get
implemented. You can use some of the unofficial HN search engines, for
example: [http://hnapp.com/?q=score%3E2](http://hnapp.com/?q=score%3E2)

Also, sometime the mods cherrypick a story to give it a second chance. More
details by dang:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10705926](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10705926)

Anyway, please visit the "newest" page. It's very nice to find an interesting
story and later see that it reached the front page.

------
tokenadult
I visit the new page at least daily, sometimes more often. I agree that it is
up to us to upvote the stories that best fit the Hacker News guidelines and
are from good sources and gratify intellectual curiosity.

